# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  1c 8.3 под windows 10

## МАЙОР

Друзья -подскажите =какую платформу и конфигурацию 1с 8.2-8.3 можно поставить под windows10 что бы реально работала И(32-64 битИ):vseok:

----------


## sergeybr

у меня в учебных целях стоит 8.3.7 портабл в учебных целях и не видал что бы она логала

----------

МАЙОР (10.02.2017)

----------


## sergeybr

8.2 и 8.3 вроде любая должна пойти, а там уж твой выбор

----------

МАЙОР (10.02.2017)

----------


## sergei-rks

Здравствуйте помогите плизз найти 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.9.2170)Розница (базовая), редакция 2.2 (2.2.5.23) без всяких паролей и ключей на Windows10 32-bit И? За ранее всем благодарен!!!!

----------


## Geep

Луше устанавливать на 64 битную Windows 10 , так как если 32-битную, то оперативная память не будет работать в полную мощность. Исходя даже из того, что данная операционная система продвинулась очень хорошо, каждый второй хочет пользоваться её функциями, но не у всех она потянет так скажу, а те кто пользуется - просто оценят. Можно говорить как о плюсах, так и о минусах, плюсы это отличный интерфейс, быстродействие, отличный браузер Microsoft Edge и так далее. Я как буквально с неделю назад протестил программу 1С на http://windowsten.ru/ и как раз на 64 разрядной системе, еще такой факт, процессор должен поддерживать данную разрядность, в итоге у меня всё работало замечательно - выбором доволен и вам бы посоветовал.

----------


## avm3110

> Здравствуйте помогите плизз найти 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.9.2170)


Поискать тут - http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%D1%83!/page21




> Розница (базовая), редакция 2.2 (2.2.5.23) без всяких паролей и ключей на Windows10 32-bit И? За ранее всем благодарен!!!!


Поискать тут - http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...496#post474496

----------


## Michael_N

> Луше устанавливать на 64 битную Windows 10


 Отчеты с 2-х мерным штрих кодом не печатаются из под этой платформы ибо ГНИВЦ Библиотечный модуль печати двумерного штрих-кода (PDF417) делает только 32 разрядным. Поэтому для работы х64- для вывода на печать х32 (ставить обе платформы)

----------


## анет

помогите скачать 1с 8 для учебы на виндовс 10, для украины

----------


## avm3110

> помогите скачать 1с 8 для учебы на виндовс 10, для украины


качай - https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D1%83!/page22

----------

